
Paradox Bullets [video] - brudgers
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Evrm03Y5hI
======
hank808
Here's a Q&A about it:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tbPISOM6p60](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tbPISOM6p60)

~~~
hank808
...and here's the URL that includes the time of where you probably want to
start:
[https://youtu.be/tbPISOM6p60?t=1366](https://youtu.be/tbPISOM6p60?t=1366)

------
tomcam
I tried. I really did. After four minutes, and with no description for the
video, I fled. Can someone tell me what I missed?

~~~
brudgers
Other than context I doubt you missed anything. At the literal level it is an
industrial film about creative process with the most likely primary audience
employees in Tom Sachs’s studio. It’s still a film made by artists for artists
and the visual narrative is more nuanced than the voiceover because the
voiceover is blunt and industrial film literal.

But taken as an industrial film about creative process visual metaphors like
an ignition, a rabbit foot key chain, sifting sand in a desert, and parking
tickets don’t look so much like art for art’s sake. They provide analogs to
talk about. If the creative process is building software systems, parking
tickets might be a way of thinking about technical debt. Or not. Either way
the literal level “do the hard/easy thing first” is a question with no right
answer when creating software systems (or art).

In the interest of full disclosure I’m not as bright as I am pretending. I
subscribe to Sachs’s YouTube channel. When it first came out the video also
included Sachs and others talking about the visual language and other aspects
of the film making and answering questions.

